# poudriere and distcc



## uzsolt (Aug 24, 2016)

Is it possible to use ports-mgmt/poudriere with devel/distcc? And if yes, how?


----------



## marino (Aug 24, 2016)

I would say it's not possible.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2016)

Not sure about distcc but ccache is possible:
https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/wiki/ccache


----------



## uzsolt (Aug 25, 2016)

SirDice I know about devel/ccache-support and I'm using it.
The situation: I've two single-CPU VPSs and I want they would be a double-CPU build-server. The single-CPU is cheap (about $1/month) but the double-CPU is more expensive (about $10/month).


----------



## uzsolt (Aug 25, 2016)

Added a feature request.


----------

